# Cups Login



## rootssw (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab' ein Problem mit CUPS!
Ich versuch schon seit einiger Zeit krampfhaft in das Web-Frontend zu gelangen, dort werde ich nach einem Login gefragt.
Leider hab' ich unter Google keine Lösung gefunden, deshalb frag ich hier.
Wo muss ich einen User-Account oder ähnliches für CUPS einrichten, damit ich mich einloggen kann (root und andere Benutzer funktionieren nicht - ein WITZ! root funktioniert nicht  :suspekt: ).

Vielen Dank


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. Februar 2005)

Eigentlich sollte dein root-login dort funktionieren, da nach dem gefragt wird. 
Kommt die Abfrage denn direkt beim ersten Aufruf, oder erst wenn du irgenetwas adminstrives machen möchtest?


----------

